# ireland



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

hi

thinking about a couple of weeks over in Ireland this year. Never been before - has anyone any tips on best ferries, best places to go tc.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

which ferry port are you going to, if its cork stop of at barley cove co cork and dowlings camp site at glengeriff co cork 
i have a book of camp sites for s/ireland you can buy it in the tourist offices


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

no idea on port, looking for suggestions


----------



## brendan (May 9, 2005)

*Ireland*

We got reasonable rate with Irish Ferries http://www.irishferries.com/ for return crossing May ( £210) on Pembroke to Rosslare route, convenient for touring SW Ireland, Cork / Kerry . We are going over for 5 / 6 weeks touring round South West , up west coast, about 10 days in Donegal and planning to come back down East Coast.
We got brochure of Irish sites from Tourism Ireland. 
Brendan


----------



## 96987 (Dec 19, 2005)

If you are looking for somewhere along the east coast i would recommend River Valley in Red Cross. Great activities available. If you want to be near the beach i would recommend Morriscastle Caravan Park, Kilmuckridge. A good website to see all the parks in ireland is www.camping-ireland.ie Hope this is of use to you.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

We went for the first time August last year.

If you email camping-ireland as per the previous post, they will probably send a free copy of their sites book. (The offer is still running I think)

We found Holyhead to Dublin (on the Ferry, not the fast) convenient. Big boat, nearly empty, and late afternoon arrival in Dublin.

We stopped first night (booked) at Roundwood in the Wicklow Mts (rumoured to have closed at end of last season and being turned into a building site, but their website is still active and showing open!). A decent site, and good drive from the Ferry (Pubs with food in town if you don't want to cook when you get there).

Didn't book any sites but first and last, and had no difficulty getting onto any of the ones we wanted.

The West was best, but we enjoyed all of it.

So, 

Roundwood (Wicklow) if still open
Mortimers at Mannix Point (Caherciveen)
Wavecrest at Caherdaniel
Seal Caves, Achill Island
Shanaheever at Clifden
Ballinacourty House in the Glen of Aherlow

.......Are all recommended as decent sites with good position.

We stayed (booked) at Camac Valley for two nights on the way back in order to visit Dublin. Best site for such a visit (bus from the gate), and plenty of space (didn't need the booking). Bit of road noise, but not much at the bottom of the site, and everyone friendly.

Early (but not too early) start to beat the Dublin traffic for the morning boat back.

We will go back - roads, though not great in places were better than we expected, and the Ring of Kerry wasn't at all difficult.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Some Irish Tips 

Wouldn't recommend the Swansea Cork Route (fusion of Irish Greek and Russian didn't seem to work very well).

Did Kerry (Flemings Whitebridge thoroughly recommended) If you are going to go the wrong way around the ring of Kerry (anticlockwise) do it early in the day! Dingle peninsula best.

County Mayo absolutely brilliant (Stayed at Knock CC) nice site but not to everyone's taste due to all the 'religous visitors' . Achill Island a must along with Downpatrick head.

County Clare also brilliant stayed at Doolin three pubs two caravan sites live music every night near cliffs of Moher, Blackhead, The Burren.

Galway good stayed near Clifden once wouldn't recomend any site there.

We plan to go to the Republic every two years or so, next time we want to visit Donegal and will probably visit NI as well. 

Regards Frank


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Which ferry you take depends what part you want to concentrate on. Of course if you have time you can tour the whole coast. You could also book a ferry in to one port ie Rosslare or Cork and out of another ie Dublin or Belfast. Connamara is beautiful, there is a lovely site in Renvyle, right on the beach and within walking distance of the local village - Letterfrack. Kylmore Abbey is also close by. Westport is a beautiful town and there nice site at Westport House. There are also a couple of nice wild camping spots en route to Donegal, Streedagh Beach on the Donegal side of Sligo, Derrybeg in Gweedore and on around to Dunfanaghy, Portsalon (voted the 3rd nicest beach in the world!!). Glenveagh Castle is worth a visit and there is a small motorhome only campsite in Dunlewey very close by.

Hope you enjoy you're trip and I hope the weather stays fine for you.

regards

Arizona


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

thanking you all, very helpful


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Artona.
If you go by any of the previous posts you cant go wrong all great sites, have a great time over here,hope the weather is good...aido


----------



## 96109 (Aug 23, 2005)

Arto,

If you contact Failté Ireland they will have an events guide that they should be able to send you. This will give you an idea of what is on and where and then you will have some guidelines for planning to take in some of our festivals etc.

Regards,

Dec.


----------



## 98467 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hello, Atona,
TOMTUM here from the Limerick Cork border. My wife and I travelled all over this green land of ours last year in our LHD. '97 Elnagh Magnum 'A' class and we never once stayed in a site overnight. Most public loo's in small towns and villages have a tap outside FOR A QUICK FILL-UP, and you can (quietly) empty your loo tank there as well. Nobody will bother you no matter where you stay. You might get the ocassional doughnut-tyre ripper come in the bigger car parks after midnight to do a quick smoking wheelie... and then out fast. 
Cork and Kerry are the nicest places - spectacular scenery - and then up the west coast, Clare, Galway, Mayo and Donegal. We found the roads in the upper regions of Donegal uncomfortable for driving a bigger type vehicle.
If you need someplace to overnight you can stay at my place I live on a half acre in the country. I self built a small new bungalow here a couple of years ago. There's no parking, of power and sewage problems here, and the views are stunning. I have my own spring water well.
I haven't used the ferries so far so I don't know what the score is. Irish Ferries have bad public and employment records here. They sacked all the regular local seamen and employed 3rd. country persons on the cheap. "YELLOW PACKS" they were dubbed by the press.
If you had an AM/FM CB radio in the cab, then you'll make make new friends here. AM is mostly used here, the call in channel is 19.
Enjoy your visit
TOMTUM


----------



## 96199 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Ireland ~ extending the search*

 Hi all
Have read this exchange with gr8 interest. Aware am catching up late with the news of sites already exchanged ... etc.

Have visited the Irish tourism websites for camping/motorhomes etc; and have the FREE camping/caravan sites guide (yes, this offer is still running, or, it was a few weeks ago) posted to us

Currently finishing our broad-brush plans for trip around Eire with MH from 10th August to end of month. Arriving Rosslare (from Pembroke Dock) and heading up into Wicklow area after couple of days. Then gradually up to Donegal and back down the West Coast where we will spend most of our time. Achill Island already highlighted as a must for us ~ planning about 4 days allowed there.

Then : Down via Adare forest site ... but then we have seemingly come unstuck in the area visited before when camping and using guest houses in previous two visits : 
[marq=up:f4d329ba6a]*Please ... ANY IDEAS for MH friendly locations in the area Kinsale to BANTRY BAY ~ late in August ?*[/marq:f4d329ba6a]

Have already toured KERRY in 1998, so will head from Kinsale back over to Wexford on this occasion b4 heading back over to Wales

Thanks


----------

